# Your Chance To Be On TV!



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Do I actually have to buy a PSE now, or can I just put a PSE sticker on my bow? 

:thumb:


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Shucks, just sold the X Force I never shot.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

but what if i shot it with my bowtech?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dynatec15 said:


> but what if i shot it with my bowtech?


No dice. :wink:


----------



## hedgepeth0 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Bow*

What Happened To Hoyt?


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

:welcome: to AT! :wav:

I hope you stay for a while. :wink:

We need to test some new products out this year... Hint Hint


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

sagecreek, 21 thousand posts man, you my friend are a legend


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

ok sorry mark and terry for hijacking this thread. But hey just watched your dream season 10 last night. Killer video guys awesome keep it up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dynatec15 said:


> sagecreek, 21 thousand posts man, you my friend are a legend



You would think since I'm a legend, all these shows would be knocking down my door to be on TV. Heck, even Slippy has been on TV now.


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

hedgepeth0 said:


> What Happened To Hoyt?


I 2nd that.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> You would think since I'm a legend, all these shows would be knocking down my door to be on TV. Heck, even Slippy has been on TV now.


We wont mention the miss will we Sage? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Otterbob (Oct 10, 2006)

hedgepeth0 said:


> What Happened To Hoyt?


Money talks and.................you know the rest. LOL


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Are PSE staff members excluded?


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Otterbob said:


> Money talks and.................you know the rest. LOL


It aint just the money. R.I.P Hoyt!:sad:


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

No Thanks.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Otterbob said:


> Money talks and.................you know the rest. LOL


agreed. Its all about the money now.

With all the promoting they did for hoyt, and all the good things they said about Hoyt, and the concepts that went in to building a hoyt....I cant believe they switched.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> We wont mention the miss will we Sage? :icon_1_lol:



Well, now that you mention it. 

If Sage misses, we have to edit that part out. lain:

:tongue:


----------



## banded (Jul 10, 2005)

Well don't be surprised if you see a few other big name hunting names switch the line of bows they shoot. You will be shocked when it comes to light.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*Stop the nonsense!*

Guys let leave the why did you leave Hoyt crap off this thread when you already know the answer. It is about the money or they wouldn't have a tv show. Someone has got to pay the bills. If they weren't being sponsered and didn't have a tv show then they would shoot what ever they wanted and none of you would care.


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*Switch?*



banded said:


> Well don't be surprised if you see a few other big name hunting names switch the line of bows they shoot. You will be shocked when it comes to light.


If your talking about the Realtree guys switching to Bowtech (they are about the only one's left that haven't switched) it's been talked about on here for a while. You don't get much over on these guys.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

okarcher said:


> Guys let leave the why did you leave Hoyt crap off this thread when you already know the answer. It is about the money or they wouldn't have a tv show. Someone has got to pay the bills. If they weren't being sponsered and didn't have a tv show then they would shoot what ever they wanted and none of you would care.



Lets leave it off after you have your say about it that is.
Just funn'n ya. 

My brother and I make our own videos. I don't think many sponsers would enjoy our humor.


----------



## vandollr (Mar 15, 2004)

*Drury Outdoors and PSE*

I have the fortune of being a PSE Staff shooter in Missouri, and got the chance to attend the Drury Fall meeting last month, and WOW this is truly a totally professional group of individuals. The entire team has a passion for the outdoors like I’ve never seen. Mark and Terry Drury and the videos they produce have taken archery hunting and deer education to a totally new level. Money is a GREAT thing, dont get me wrong, but I promise you that if you have ever had the privilege to meet the Drury team you would know that they are driven by the PASSION and not the bottom line. The X Force has given them the ability to shoot farther and more accurate than ever before. Just my two cents!! Be safe and shoot straight! Go Team Drury and PSE


----------



## Souternwwtv (Jun 30, 2007)

*PSE Star*

High Country Iron Mace maybe they need to try one and we'll let them on our show maybe !


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Speaking of Drury's show, that is one of the best, IMO. :thumb: I don't care what bow they shoot. It's the people that make the show and the content and presentation. :wink:


----------



## TheCommander (Mar 10, 2007)

total disrespect..............some should be ashamed!!!:embara:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

They are just people like you and me.

PSE only on a big forum like this? I think that sucks.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Just WRONG!!!!!!*

I don't blame them for going to where the money is but what I heard is that they didn't even give Hoyt a chance to match the offer. I think that was just wrong. I have had the chance to meet both of them and they are really nice guy's and I think that they have one of the best shows on TV and there videos are second to only Primo's. I will still watch them but the always talk about ethics and doing the right thing and I just don't think that, in this case, practiced what they preach.


----------



## ido2 (Sep 14, 2005)

750 thousand will sway a lot of people!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Do I actually have to buy a PSE now, or can I just put a PSE sticker on my bow?
> 
> :thumb:


You stole my idea, I was looking for a sticker to cover the Hoyt logo. Think the TEC riser would give it away though.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

djmaxwe said:


> I don't blame them for going to where the money is but what I heard is that they didn't even give Hoyt a chance to match the offer. I think that was just wrong. I have had the chance to meet both of them and they are really nice guy's and I think that they have one of the best shows on TV and there videos are second to only Primo's. I will still watch them but the always talk about ethics and doing the right thing and I just don't think that, in this case, practiced what they preach.


Maybe they actually wanted to shoot the PSE instead of the Hoyt's. :tongue:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I shoot PSE!

*P*opular *S*hooting *E*quipment!


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Ethics???*



djmaxwe said:


> I don't blame them for going to where the money is but what I heard is that they didn't even give Hoyt a chance to match the offer. I think that was just wrong. I have had the chance to meet both of them and they are really nice guy's and I think that they have one of the best shows on TV and there videos are second to only Primo's. I will still watch them but the always talk about ethics and doing the right thing and I just don't think that, in this case, practiced what they preach.


Just because they didn't give Hoyt a chance to match doesn't make them wrong. We don't know the dynamics of the relationship.
I would consider them more ethical for not selling out to the highest bidder, it says that the decision was not totally about money. If it was all about the cash flow they would have played ping pong until somebody(PSE or Hoyt) ran out of funds.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Maybe they actually wanted to shoot the PSE instead of the Hoyt's. :tongue:


I think you are correct they probally shot the x forces and loved them as many people has how many average joes have shot them and switched id say several i for one think the Drurys have all the money they need. Id bet if they switched to any other brand it would have been because it was a great bow all the companys make great bows i just cant understand why some people think that there brand is the only brand there is


----------



## 10 spot (Mar 5, 2006)

*does it matter*

As far as I'm concerned there is not any better videos and the ones the Drury's put out. For everyone complaining about "why not bowtech" "why not hoyt", Who cares what bow they shoot, or anybody else for that matter. You guys make it sound like a crime to not shoot the bow YOU are shooting. How many people do you know that have been shooting more than a few years that have never switched brands. I would bet not many at all.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

djmaxwe said:


> I don't blame them for going to where the money is but what I heard is that they didn't even give Hoyt a chance to match the offer..


From my dealings with Hoyt I'd say that their customer service got in the way. From what everone has had to say about the brothers Drury, they are stand up guys. Do you really think it was because of some short coming on their part? I doubt it.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*hmmmmm*

well i harvested 3 bucks and 2 wild boar since i got my new x-force. i've been shooting pse for quite a few years,,,,but i NEVER film myself !!!! lol...whats the use ?? would ya settle for a few pictures instead ????


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well i harvested 3 bucks and 2 wild boar since i got my new x-force. i've been shooting pse for quite a few years,,,,but i NEVER film myself !!!! lol...whats the use ?? would ya settle for a few pictures instead ????


I think that this is the shortest response that I have ever seen from you MIKEY:wink:


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow guys great way to welcome them to the site.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> You would think since I'm a legend, all these shows would be knocking down my door to be on TV. Heck, even Slippy has been on TV now.


 Sage so you saw Slippy on americas most wanted too.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

treeman65 said:


> Sage so you saw Slippy on americas most wanted too.


I think it was an episode of America's Most Laughable! lain:


----------



## TeamChaos (Feb 27, 2007)

*Happy Hunting!*

See Ya Soon Boy's


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*yep*



NMP said:


> I think that this is the shortest response that I have ever seen from you MIKEY:wink:


its because i know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em. they got me dead to rights with no chance....lol


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> I think it was an episode of America's Most Laughable! lain:




lain:


----------

